# Seafood breaders.



## wdbrand

I've always used House of Aurty. Lately I've seen a product called Panko on the boards, Opines please as to which everyone likes best and why.


----------



## drawinout

House Autry is good. I haven't tried the Panko, but a lot of people seem to like it. A lot of times I'll just use seasoned flour and cornmeal. All depends on what I have on hand.


----------



## Peixaria

Abbotts Seafood Breader, I mix it half and half w/ flour and season the fish before I put it in the shaker bag.


----------



## Brook

I'm not familiar with House of Autry, nor most brands of premixed breading for that matter.

However, Panko is not a breading mix. Panko is a Japanese style breadcrumb. The individual crumbs are larger and coarser than regular breadcrumbs. So you get a different kind of crunch when using them. 

Something to keep in mind, too, is that virtually anything that can be crushed small enough to stick can be used as a breading. Flour, cornmeal, ground nuts, crushed chips and cereals.....well, the list is endless. Each ingredients brings a different flavor level to the table. 

The crunch factor can also be affected by your breading technique. For instance, a three-bowl station will result in a different coating than merely shaking the fish and same dry ingredients in a bag. Similarly, batter frying is a different kind of coating yet again.


----------



## wdbrand

*Thanks all.*

For years all we ever used was cornmeal and flour when we were on the river catfishin. Sometimes we'd mix up a batter and dippem. House of Aurty has served well also. However, seasoned flour, cornmeal and ole bay is still my standby. Jest wondered about Panko. Saltine crumbs will serve the same purpose also as will corn flakes.


----------



## WV Cobbmullet

Love Nabisco cracker meal cant find it up here lately. Tried the Autry same way as cracker meal didnt work with cracker meal dip bread lay out on paper towels for a little bit then fry really makes the breading hold to the fish while frying, tried this with Autrys was really tough.


----------



## Brook

I've never heard of laying freshly breaded fish (or any protein) on paper towels. I'd be afraid that the paper would pull the moisture out and the coating would flake off.

What I usually do is as I bread the stuff I lay it on a wire baking rack sitting in a sheet pan. When all the fish---or whatever---is breaded the whole thing goes into the fridge for awhile.

Chilling before frying helps maintain the integrity of the breading when the fish hits the oil. 

Then I reverse the procedure. That is, the fried fish is set to drain on top of the same wire rack. This assures that the fish doesn't reabsorb the oil and turn soggy, which can sometimes happen if you just drain it on paper towels.


----------



## WV Cobbmullet

Brook it does dry a bit but sticks really good. Might also be because of a tip my mother gave me many years ago when you make your egg wash put just a small shot of very warm tap h2o in the wash then whisk and use.


----------



## Brook

Good to know, Cobbmullet. Thanks.


----------



## sprtsracer

_House of Autry _or _Zatarains' Fish Fry _are the two best packaged mixes I've found! Brook is correct about Panko...just breadcrumbs. You can use crunched potatoe chip flakes, or one of my favorites: Crushed Kellogg's Corn Flakes! Toss a little grated parmesan in there as well...gives it a different flavor.


----------



## adp29934

Well, my deal with bread crumbs is that you can add them to your breading. House Autry, bread crumbs, and then spike it with Old Bay, and you've got delicious breading.


----------



## wdbrand

*Thanks fellas.*

Pretty much confirmed what I thought I knew. Iffen it ain't broke, don't fix it. Firm believer in the egg bath for some fish. Freshwater fish excluded. As well as shrimp, scallops and crab cakes. Hard to improve on seasoned flour and old bay. What's the brand name of the seasoned flour at the coast. Ours is Big Spring Mills made locally here[Roanoke, Va.] I know, you can make your own but sometimes it's nice to jest pour it outta the poke.


----------



## Rockfish1

once in a while I like to crush up a mess of Cheeseit crackers to use as breading... a bit of a different twist... specially for chicken...


----------



## WV Cobbmullet

Not a breading but if your going to batter fry use 7 up or Sprite as your liquid let the fillets soak in batter for awhile gives a lemon taste.


----------



## surfchunker

milk & egg here and then a couple of the regular store brands with whatever spice I'm feeling at the moment .... but done twice .... dip, shake, dip, shake, fry .... consume


----------



## surfchunker

milk & egg here and then one of the regular store brands with whatever spice I'm feeling at the moment .... but done twice .... dip, shake, dip, shake, fry .... consume


----------



## MetroMan

I've never used egg for fish. I use it for frying chicken & shrimp all the time...just never done so with fish. Might have to try it next time!


----------



## TimKan7719

Surfchunker had to post twice For the Twice effect of his post. The Dip shake Dip shake thing Huh.
Admit it you know you did.


----------



## Kenmefish

House Autry with Old Bay added to taste. Bread and then put in fridge for about an hour before frying to a golden brown Try this on oysters. Hard to beat.


----------



## gonefishin757

*hey*

its just more crunch. bigger crumbs. i stick with the H.O.A.! classic!


----------



## clean one

*panko breading*

i use the panko breadcrumbs on chicken and fish all of the time at work,(The Fresh Market).i have 4 different kinds,parmesan,pistacio,pecan,and southwestern. we usually use something like olive oil or mayo to hold on the breading. the mayo helps keep the leaner meats moist during the cooking process


----------



## HStew

Commercial- House Autry...Homemade; Freshwater fish-cornmeal;Saltwater fish-flour..Note..some prefer a mix of corn meal and flour. For a light breading some folks dip the seafood in sweetened condensed milk then dredge in flour!!![the sweetened condensed milk is sticky and the flour will really stay on]


----------



## CrawFish

Let the fillets soak in Texas Pete for about 2 hours then shake them in house autry before frying. Ymmm good spicy fishbites as its best.


----------



## Brook

Hot sauce as part of the breading never hurts. 

When using a 3-bowl breading line, I almost always mix a bunch of hot sauce in with the eggs.


----------



## sleddog39

I useHhouse Autry (med hot ) breader after egg/milk bath ?I have to but it when I go south it'S hard to find here at the house.I am going to try the Old Bay seasoning with it though, sounds good !!!


----------



## Ryan Y

I've ben using Moss's Seafood Breader of late. Not at all as salty as House of Autry.


----------



## jellybear

Agree with Mosses Seafood breader,And there is more to the bag than HOA.


----------



## sprtsracer

sleddog39 said:


> I useHhouse Autry (med hot ) breader after egg/milk bath ?I have to but it when I go south it'S hard to find here at the house.I am going to try the Old Bay seasoning with it though, sounds good !!!


Most of the Publix here in Florida, as well as the Food Lions have House of Autry. Check the Food Lions up in WV, as they should have it or be able to get it for you.


----------



## savfish

If you like alot of breading try this. Roll fish in house of autry, then seasoned egg wash, and then seasoned panko. Refrigerate for 1-2 hours and then fry. Very crunchy - good way to go if you are not big on eating fish.


----------



## tightlines

If-n you ain't "BIG" on eating fish... You should stick to the HUSH-PUPPIES:beer:


----------



## Rockstar

5/8s house autry, the rest instant potato flakes... fry in peanut oil.

i do horse croaker up like this in a cast iron skillet, it's amazing. it gives a nice crunchy texture. crushed up corn chex are good too... or captain crunch... i love captain crunch on chicken.


----------



## Rockstar

Ryan Y said:


> I've ben using Moss's Seafood Breader of late. Not at all as salty as House of Autry.


house autry is pretty mild, zatarans is real salty, but I love the stuff.


----------



## westernny55

*none*

try dipping in egg and rolling it in instant potato flakes , my family loves it!


----------



## marty300x2

Flour seasoned with s and p, and old bay. Then dip in a milk and egg wash. Then coat with panko seasoned with old bay and parmesan chesse. Put in freezer for about ten minutes then fry to a golden brown. Can change seasonings to your own personal preference.


----------



## plotalot

I've never heard of Autry or Panko, much less used either. I grew up in Louisiana where Zatarain's was all anyone used. I moved off to Mississippi and Alabama where 90% of the fish that is fried is battered down in cornmeal. I can't stand that crap it soaks up to much oil, but if it didn't the grains of corn meal would choke me. I prefer the finer textured corn flour in Zatarains. I love the taste of the seasoning and lemon added to it, but it can tend to be on the salty side for my taste now that I'm older and have tried to back off of the sodium. To the rescue is Louisiana Fish Fry Products. They have seasoned corn flour as well, they also sell a straight corn flour which can be seasoned to taste or used to weaken the salt levels in their seasoned variety. Check them out. http://www.louisianafishfry.com/

I very rarely do more than just straight breading of chilled fish. On the rare occasion I batter my fish, I'll use one can of condensed milk, a whole small squeeze bottle of cheap mustard and a whole 6 ounce bottle of hot sauce. Hmmm, I just put those items on my shopping list for when I go shopping Wednesday night. I'll throw the cat out that morning and thaw out a bag or two of trout in the sink.


----------

